# Evaporator Drain?



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Anybody know where the drain is for the evaporator?

My wife complained about the A/C last week, so I drove the car and when taking a right turn, water fell on my right foot above the accelerator pedal. I heard a whisiling sound and thought "well, the blower motor is fixing to go south". I looked at the kick panel next to the blower motor and saw evidence of rusty water. 
My guess is the evaporator isn't draining and filling the lower vents, and the evaporator section restricting air flow. After the car sat for a week, and I took the bottom dash out, I can't find any water, I did find that the blower motor is shot, (only works when you hold it, I told the old lady to hold it while she is driving, well, that didn't go over too good)  so I'm thinking there must be a drain hose but I don't feel one from inside the car. I guess I'll have to jack the car up and have a look from underneath. Make sense?
Anybody ever have a drain plug up?

Thanks....


----------



## BigAl (Feb 24, 2004)

Sure, evaporator drains plug up all the time, especially if you park where small leaves and other debris can enter through the vent area (like I do). Yes there are screens, but stuff gets around them. Look for the drain in the engine compartment at the bottom of the firewall directly in front of the passenger seat area. I don't have my Maxima here, so I don't know if there is a rubber downspout to remove or not. In either case, you'll need to fashion some sort of small hook to drag stuff out of the opening.

A couple of years ago I replaced the evaporator on ny '93. It was amazing the amount of "compost" there was in the evaporator box . . .


----------

